# craftsman weed eater



## geppsr (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a craftsman mod. 1eo22db2268 that i am replacing the spark module on, but i dont know the gap. Can anyone please help. Thanks geppsr


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

Are there other names, numbers that might help ID the *craftsman weed eater? A pic showing the unit’s name and # might help. Remember this is a major brand name with Craftsman on it. What is the brand and # of the plug**? *


----------



## geppsr (Feb 12, 2013)

*craftsman weedeater*

tag on housing SAYs craftsman 27cc full crank engine speed start tech. I allready tried with kill wires disconnected, still no spark. gepp


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Quick and easy way to get really close to the correct coil gap on any small engine is to use one good thick business card or two thin business cards as a spacer between the coil and flywheel magnets when installing the coil


----------



## geppsr (Feb 12, 2013)

*craftsman weedeater*

gap is 0.10 thsns. that is what every body say it is supposed to be. Geppsr


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

The spark module if that is the coil has always showed to be0.010 or close. Should it be 0.010 or 0.10? The thick business cards and index cards have worked good to set the gap. IMO as close as you can get it w/o it touching should work.

If you feel that is where your problem is, you might need to test your coil. There is probably an ohm test to run, “that someone will share”. I had a coil tester that would use your coil to visibly fire a plug or spark tester gap. Your local small engine shop might have this tester or a known used working coil to use.

Check your flywheel magnet that was shown to hold a short ½” socket. 

Setting coil air gap with a card youtube below:


----------



## geppsr (Feb 12, 2013)

*craftsman weedeater*

Finally getting spark. Engine wasnt spinning fast enough. Had to put drill in high speed mode in order to spin fast enough. Just want to thank all for their help. geppsr


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

Is the engine running now? Having to spin that fast is new to me. I have usually gotten spark turning by hand and surely a slow pull of the starter rope. Is the technology different on different engines?


----------

